# Whats next?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry Lila is having problems. 
How long will it take for the results to come in?

Have you tried cooking some chicken and rice to see if she will eat it?


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry Lila is having problems.
> How long will it take for the results to come in?
> 
> Have you tried cooking some chicken and rice to see if she will eat it?


Next week or so Monday or Tues


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

Do dogs stop eating because death is near?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and Lila are going through this. When my Tawny was dying she stopped eating her food but she would eat a little of special treats. People here have posted about cheeseburgers for their dogs last few days. Tawny loved baked goods but only ever got tiny bites occasionally. When we knew it was her last day (vet was coming over to put her to sleep) we gave her two whole slices of zucchini bread. It was a bright spot in a dark day. Dogs also stop eating just because they don't feel good but aren't dying. I hope you get some more time with her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, not eating can be one sign they are near the end. Kidney failure makes them feel miserable though, and they don't want to eat because they feel so bad. I would feed her whatever it takes to get her to eat, people food, hamburgers, Chick fil A, anything that peaks her appetite.


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

gregscott said:


> Next week or so Monday or Tues


Cooked up some chicken and rice, mixed it with dry food, ate the chicken and rice left the dry. She always surprises me. :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear she ate the chicken and rice. 

Hope the test results are positive, sending good thoughts to you and Lila.


----------



## dfisher (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear. Our golden (Lucas) is 14 and we were given the news six weeks ago this coming Friday that he has kidney failure. He stopped eating as well. We take him in two days a week for IVs but that is just slowing it up. He has lost about 30 pounds. We grind up mixture of chicken, pork chop and rice and he is eating some. It sounds like yours is going through the same thing as Lucas. Hope the results are in your favor and keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

She is eating but not all that is put down for her, the vet gave me a list of diets that she should be OK with I just need to go food shopping. She also gave me a prescription of CERENIA which has the effect of increasing their appetite. It also makes them lethargic but doesn't sedate, appears to be the same to me. I took her out earlier I new she wasn't going to make it up the stairs so she got a carry. I will do it all day long if it makes her more comfortable. Guess I wait and see how she does tomorrow. Thanks for all your concerns and well wishes.
Greg


----------

